# Shaking weak kid



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm really concerned with one of my does kids.They were born Nov 30th and we just disbudded both boys Monday night.Well since then he has been acting lethargic.Not bouncing all over like his brother.Just walks around shaking or trembeling.I made him up a bottle because his belly seemed empty and was worried he wasn't nursing from mom.He ate 5 oz of it.He's still shaken and I'm scared something is wrong. :sigh: What would cause him to shake and act weak like? What should I do? :help:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Does he have a temp? 

Since he hasn't acted right since disbudding I would suspect swelling of he brain.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

The look in his eyes are alittle unnerving to me.I suspected that as well.We didn't disbudd this little one.Our friend did it to show us how it's done and I was concerned because he held it on his head for like 15 seconds but kept going over it again and again.I don't know if it was just me or what but it seemed to take for ever.That was my first disbudding experience so I'm not sure on everything.Our friend has done it for years so I took he knew what he was doing and seemed to.I don't know what could be the matter but if it is brain swelling...what can I do to help him? I'll go get a temp on him now.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Get a temp on the baby.....if it is sub temp....you will have to warm up the baby...

The de-horning may of caused alot of stress..... 

Now if... the little one ..has a temp... it could be pneumonia.....

If the temp is OK ...then I would say as runaround said.... swelling... then I would give something for pain.....and swelling.... 

Give vit B to stimulate appetite..... 

you are doing the right thing ...on giving the baby the bottle... it is so important.. to make sure the belly has something in it..... good eye.. :thumbup: Also try to encourage the baby to suckle from mom as well.... 
Did you ever see the kid getting the teat? If not ...may have to be taught...

Good luck... :hug: ray:


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Ok temp is 103.1 He just nursed from mom while I was out there which is really good sign.Yeah he has nursed from her since day 1.What do you give for pain and swelling? Somebody told me childrens motrin 2cc?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

some kids bounce back better then others. I would keep bottle feeding him till he is strong enough to nurse on his own.

I have seen kids who are weak just not able to make the attempt at nursing and then they go down hill from there.

just saw that he is nursing from mom -- thats good, might be that he just needed to get more energy to make that attempt again after his ordeal


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Alright ....glad to hear the baby is doing better....  childrens mortin is hard on the liver ...
I would use baby aspirin....instead....not positive on the dosage though.. :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

103 is a bit high for the cold temps we are experiencing - so if the asprin doesnt work then I would start him on antibiotics for infection. 

you can give him a whole aspirin


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

What do you mean by the look of his eyes? Are his pupils even and reactive to light? Can he see? Are his eyes twitching?


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

I don't have baby asprin..have to make a trip to store.I can't really explain about his eyes.They just look different..like he's not feeling well.Not twitching and he can see that I know of.His one eye seems to be watering.You know how you can tell people are not feeling well by their eyes..especially kids? That's what it looks like to me.He has a weak cry to.Not strong and loud but half cut off. :sigh: I think it really stressed him out.I did give him a CD&T shot before his disbudding...could that have any affect on him to?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I would try to shine a light in his eyes, if his pupils don't react or one stays big then you need to get him to a vet asap. They can give him Dexamethazone for Brain swelling, but that takes down the immune system so they would also need to give antibiotics. 

I wouldn't give baby aspirin, I would give a regular adult aspirin.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Ok pupils are normal.Both responded to the light and nothing else seems off. :scratch: Should I try getting him warm..maybe he's just cold? none of the others are shaking though.They are penned inside with no drafts.It's freezing out and the wind is super cold.Should I try the asprin still?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah, I would give the aspirin.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks so much for all of your help.I swear I would be lost without this place :wink: I'll go buy some adult asprin and hopefuly it will help him. I'll keep ya'll posted!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are so welcome ...that is what we are here for.... :hug: 

make sure it is regular strength aspirin ..if you don't want to get baby aspirin..

If you have a heat lamp....... I would maybe use that.. until he gets better.....if the temps are real cold... or put on a sweater.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Got the asprin and just relized....How do I give it to him? Since he doesn't eat solid food yet I can't put it in anything.Should I crush it and mix it in a bottle of warm milk?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

crush it and mix it in water and gently syringe into his mouth.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

You can crush it and give it that way. I use childrens motrin on kids as the liquid is much easier. If the baby is cold you can throw some towels in the dryer to warm them up. Wrap him in the warm towels or set him in the dryer(off) snuggled down in the warm towels. Keep the door open and talk to him and he should start responding.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Ok I crushed it and put it in his milk and he drank the bottle.I also put a sweater on him just in case he needs warmed up.Wind chill is below zero here brrrr :snowhat: I hope he'll snap out of it and everything will be fine. :sigh:


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

Baby aspirin is 82mg .... look at your package and if it is a 325 break off 1/3 and you will be close enough


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

OH MY WORD!! I just ODd my poor little baby then!!! I used a whole 325mg adult strength asprin!! :worried:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

In Runarounds post to this problem with your baby earlier, she did say that she would give an adult dose. I don't think the 325 will hurt him :hug:


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

That's what I thought but got scared it was a mistake.I do hope I didn't harm him.I just found the dosage on fias co and said for 10lbs.I don't know how much this little guy weighs but I'm gonna say close to that.I'll check on him again in the morning and hope I find him bouncing around again with his brother.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

one adult aspirin is safe for him


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

You DID NOT OD him!!! Don't worry! :hug: You could probably even give him another one if one dosen't do anything for him. 

Here is the dosage of Aspirin via my vet:
"Goats can have up too 100 mg/kg of aspirin - therefore a 20 lbs goat (roughly 10 kg) can have 1000 mgs of aspirin - like 3 regular strength kind!
"


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Thank Goodness! Well he still is the same today.I gave him another bottle this morning and still weak and shaking.I'm thinking of calling a vet and having him checked.I am very worried something is wrong.I don't understand what and can't seem to find anything related to his symptoms.My mom is an eeg tech and said if he had brain swelling his pupils would deffinitly be a sign which is normal.Would just the stress of the disbudding cause him to be in this state? It's been 4 days since his disbudding.I would think he would be alright by now.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I would get him to a vet. Most goats recover from disbudding within 24 hours.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Poor baby.... :hug: If you take him to the vet ...make sure.. you let him/her know... what you have given him....in case he subscribes something.... I will pray ...that he will be OK.... ray:


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Would bringing him inside do more damage then good? I think if I had him in here I could keep a better eye on him but I heard once you bring them in they are stuck inside till the weather gets warmer.I don't want to seperate him from mom and brother either but can't think of any other way.I don't have electricity out there to get a heat lamp in the barn.Sweater doesn't seem to help any.I guess I'll call the vet and see what he says.Thanks everyone and I'll keep ya'll updated.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yes, you can bring him in for a bit to warm him up. I had a sick goat I had to bring in for a couple days once. I just made sure that when I put her back out she had a coat on until she got use to the cold again.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Do you have a garage...that you could put mom and the babies in....? with power and put a heat lamp in?
If you don't have that...and if you feel ...that the his life is in danger....then I would bring the baby inside .....of course... if you keep him from mom to long....mom may disown him .... but it is the risk worth taking..... If you could take the baby out to mom once in a while....without chilling the kid....I would let him suckle from mom once in a while..... :hug:


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Good update!! I was planning on moving him in our shop with a heat lamp on and went to get him and he managed to get his sweater off and was up and alert!! He was starting to play a bit and not shaking.I think he's not getting enough milk.His brother is the more aggressive one and I think hogging it all.I have offered him a few bottles and I think that's what has done it.I am going to keep supplimenting him a few times a day and keep him with mom.Thanks for all the prayers and kind words.I'm hoping this little guy pulls threw.I only have whole cow milk and he seems to be fine on that but I am going to try milking mom a bit a give it to him.She isn't always willing for the boys to be nursing and I think it's part of the problem.I don't know why..everything looks fine and no blood in her milk.She just runs away sometimes if they try and nurse.Almost if it's painful for her.I do notice Jace (aggressive one) bangs pretty hard on her udder alot so that could be why to.Grasping straws here :shrug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Great news.  I tell you those bog Brothers/Sisters can sure be pigs.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Thats what i Figured it was from the beginning -- hoping for him and you that the added food will have him turned around in no time


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks the one teat feels dry so getting her some of that bag balm.Could be why she wont let them nurse..hurts her.She was shaken when I put her in the milkstand and let little Bo nurse from her.I had to hold her legs down and man did she put up a fight at first.I milked her out a bit and still no signs of mastitis so that's a relief.How long should it take for her milk to really come in? It will be 2 weeks on Monday.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Her milk has come in, she'll make more as they nurse more...when they are young from a few days to 4 weeks, they will be on her every hour, sometimes more often. Peak production normally is around 6-8 weeks.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

liz said:


> Her milk has come in, she'll make more as they nurse more...when they are young from a few days to 4 weeks, they will be on her every hour, sometimes more often. Peak production normally is around 6-8 weeks.


Note that that every hour is for only a few seconds at a time. Kids suck down the milk really quick. It may seem like they aren't getting enough but mama limits them so they won't get too much.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Just wanted to update..he's still doing good and back to his little boucing happy self


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:leap: :greengrin: :thumbup:


----------

